# Tires And Load Range



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm getting ready to purchase new tires for the TT for our big haul to Florida in June (week 1 will be at Disney- Ft. Wilderness, week 2 will be at Camp Gulf in Destin). I still have the original tires on, so time for some new skins. Size 225-75-R15, "D" range. Looking at different brands, including, of course, Maxxis.

My question: Can I go from a "D" to an "E" range tire? I saw where the max air pressure is greater in an E as opposed to a D, and thought I read somewhere about it depends on how much pressure your rims will allow. I figured more is better, so I was leaning towards an E tire, but don't want to get more than what my rims will allow.

Ok, another question: Plys. Is a D tire considered 8 ply, and an E tire considered a 10 ply?

Thanks in advance. I greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Last week I did just what you've described. Same size, I replaced the "D" with "E". The Maxxis was my first choice, but ended up with the Carlisle brand. The Maxxis were available locally through Discount Tire and they were significantly more expensive. Discount's quote was over $700- for the set. The local Firestone (my favorite and trusted) store, installed the set of Carlisle's for about $475-.

The tires have a maximum pressure of 80#, they suggested 70-75.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As robert said, check the back of the rims. If they are the basic white metal rims there is 50-50 chance they are rated to 85 psi. If they are aluminum they that goes up to about 95% chance they are rated to 85 psi.


----------

